# Applications up in Michigan for concealed gun licenses



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Applications up in Michigan for concealed gun licenses


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

People are learning.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, but not always from qualified instructors... ask the lady who was carrying a gun in a bar while intoxicated. She became involved in an argument with several patrons and stated she had a gun on her (which she showed to a bartender). Needless to say, we were called, arrived and she was confused as to why she was being arrested... stating "why?, I have a CPL!"

Good grief, either she wasn't paying attention or this was skimmed over in class. I run into a LOT of CPL carriers who have been given bad information or stated they didn't fully understand some of the laws due to instructors not covering them thoroughly. 

It's really important for gun owners looking for a class to seek out qualified instructors that are reputable in the area. Don't always go for the bargain price or 2 for 1 deals. You get what you pay for sometimes... it can cost you more in the long run.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

